# Manchester drinks - the REAL poll



## chio (Nov 1, 2006)

Since I quite comprehensively cocked up that last poll, here's another...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 2, 2006)

*Bump*

Reet, as chio's gone to all this trouble (to fix a poll he fucked up in the first place), you wanna vote, or wha?


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2006)

whenever. make it a saturday, like...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2006)

Yep, saturdays are better for me too. can we start drinking at lunchtime?


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2006)

of course.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2006)

Woohoo! And can we go the Peveril so I can play aggressive drunken pool and shame the 'men'?


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2006)

no manc meet is complete without a visit to the pev...

i'd suggest meeting there, but they only open in the evening (as we discovered in the summer...)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2006)

Tbh I wouldn't be able to find it on me own anyway - was rather inebriated by the time we got there and don't actually remember getting there!  But it is a decent pub though


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2006)

it's easy enough to find - walk into town from oxford road station, turn left at the temple.

easy.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2006)

Okay, so, the 9th december has most votes so far.  killer b and Wookey - can you guys make this date?

Oh, and kb - it's always easy to find and remember things - when you're SOBER! I couldn't even work out what fuckin station I spent hours on waiting for the first train that never came


----------



## chio (Nov 3, 2006)

Most of the dates will possibly be OK for me, but I've not ticked the ones where I've got things tentatively pencilled in


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> tentatively pencilled in


  If they're pencilled, they're still tentative mate

Oh DO come on people - I wanna meet you all again!  Sorearm, AnMarie, Wookey, killerb and radioatomica, citygirl, come ON - let's have a pint before xmas eh?


----------



## chio (Nov 3, 2006)

They're not even pencilled... I have a PDA instead of an old-fashioned diary


----------



## chio (Nov 4, 2006)

Anyone fancy a trip up to Cloud 23


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy a trip up to Cloud 23


Is that a bar, or were you on the wine again last night sweetie?


----------



## chio (Nov 5, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Is that a bar, or were you on the wine again last night sweetie?



...both


----------



## Winkybag (Nov 5, 2006)

This sounds tempting...

Got quite a packed schedule leading up to xmas, but once a date's decided I'll definitely try to attend as it's pretty close to me


----------



## chio (Nov 5, 2006)

Winkybag said:
			
		

> This sounds tempting...
> 
> Got quite a packed schedule leading up to xmas, but once a date's decided I'll definitely try to attend as it's pretty close to me



oi

vote


----------



## chriswill (Nov 5, 2006)

erm.....



saturdays good for me


----------



## killer b (Nov 6, 2006)

9th is ok for us at the moment...


----------



## chio (Nov 6, 2006)

It's looking like the ninth... I'm going to give it till 9.00 on Wednesday morning for everyone to put in their vote, then close the poll


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 6, 2006)

Got a friend staying the weekend after next but apart from that I'm pretty much easy.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 6, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Got a friend staying the weekend after next but apart from that I'm pretty much easy.


So can you do the 9th then?  Would sir like to place his vote?


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 6, 2006)

Cloud 23 has amazing views. I recommend it (but I don't recommend staying long. It's full of twats in suits being wierd, imo of course). Oh, and they only seemed to serve champagne and cocktails.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 6, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> So can you do the 9th then?  Would sir like to place his vote?



Pretty sure the 9th is fine for me.


----------



## chio (Nov 7, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Cloud 23 has amazing views. I recommend it (but I don't recommend staying long. It's full of twats in suits being wierd, imo of course). Oh, and they only seemed to serve champagne and cocktails.



I've heard about the queues - apparently it's one-in-one-out on a Saturday night but when you get up there it's actually half-empty 

Wasn't a particularly serious suggestion, mind.  (although I really, really want to see the view! Missed the press do cause I was working on something else )


----------

